# What type of printing is?



## Saeidhaz (Oct 6, 2019)

I’m looking for a type of heat transfer print that famous brands are using.
If you look at the pic, you can see a transparent smooth edge around of it.
I will so grateful if you help me to know how i can have such printing

https://pasteboard.co/IAMaB1X.png


----------

